
Used car 'time bomb' complicates auto industry transformation - jrs235
http://www.latimes.com/business/autos/la-fi-hy-alixpartners-auto-industry-20170712-story.html
======
jrs235
From the article: "Cars are full of tech that gets outdated fast - so people
are leasing, not buying"

What possible solutions are there for this?

